# Quarter Window Scratches



## p1squally (Apr 7, 2011)

Getting closer to finishing up my project 1968 lemans

but when i picked it up i noticed it had some scratches on the quarter windows

really dont want to replace them so im trying my best to salvage em

they are some pretty decently deep scratches where the quarters rub against the inner holding felts thingys

anyone know how i could remove window scratches??

will get some pictures tomorrow


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was told toothpaste works, but I would imagine it would take forever.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a guy come out and install a new windshield and my back glass last week. When I asked him about polishing out some scratches on my side windows, he recommended against it. Although it's possible to do, because the side windows are curved the process leaves an optical distortion in the glass that in many cases is worse than the scratch.

Not first-hand knowledge on my part, just passing on what the glass guy said. He's one of the only ones in the area who knows know to deal with the old-style installations and also does the same work for most of the high-end restoration shops around, so I figure he probably knows what he's talking about.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree...I have heard the same thing from glass pros...better off replacing, or living with the scratches.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. On the other hand, the 1/4 windows are not curved much. Some rubbing compound, followed by polishing compound might help. I'd do it by hand, myself, to avoid a big, sudden WHOOPS!


----------

